

Stop reading HN, start reading HN newsletter - gglanzani
http://blog.lanzani.nl/2011/interview-kd/

======
mlacitation
Of course, there's always Hacker News Daily, an automatically generated list
(RSS available) of the top HN stories:

<http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/>

I particularly like the one aspect of non-repeating entries,

"The 10 highest-rated articles on Hacker News on September 29, 2011 _which
have not appeared on any previous Hacker News Daily_ are:"

On an unrelated and related note, while I appreciate the effort that goes into
a hand-picked newsletter, I also accept that I might end up getting sucked
into a cool example of technology. The solution isn't a newsletter or even a
condensed RSS feed -- the fix is self-control (which can come in different
forms and is typically a mix of motivation, guilt, and software).

~~~
miscmach
Another option is <http://hndigest.com> where you get the daily HN summary in
an email. It has more items than Hacker News Daily.

------
wazoox
I just want to say that I subscribed to the newsletter, and it's great.
Unfortunately it didn't cure my HN addiction; it simply allows me to keep up
to date for those unfortunate days (working abroad, or else) when I missed
some threads.

Actually, the "Classic" section even makes it worse, because it brings you to
read old threads you missed years ago, or had forgotten.

My advice: HN newsletter is fantastic, go subscribe now! but don't expect it
to free you from your procrastination, it will get you even more addicted :)

------
jpdoctor
Anyone care to give it a review? I, for one, am all ears.

 _However, if you get distracted easily, you end up downloading 33GB of
academic papers and maybe reading some of them. Or you get caught in a HTML5
version of Mario and there goes your day._

<blushes>

------
rcfox
Hm, I hadn't heard of hackernewsletter before. It looks like it's put together
pretty well.

I'd love to see an RSS feed for it though. I don't really care to get
newsletters in my email.

------
acpmasquerade
:) When I first stopped at Hacker news, I tried to find the RSS link. It was
there. Then I thought of email subscription. Checked at feedburner. There was
one feed being burnt, but had to email subscription.

So, I created one at feedburner and have been following it. It works with a
charm, at least for me. If you want, give a try.

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/ycombinator/hackernews>

